# AFIS prints after arrest procedure in MA?



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello, I was recently made aware of a couple PD's in MA, that do not take AFIS prints, after a suspect has been arrested as part of the normal booking process. In Rhode Island, it's state law (we even take DNA for certain offenses without consent)and I believe a requirement by the FBI. Is this legal in MA to do? You don't have to print someone after they are arrested? I know ODD question, but it threw me off when I was told this. Thanks.


----------

